# campagne commerciale



## Nico88

Bonjour,

Comment dit-on "campagne commerciale" en tchèque?

Merci!!!!


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Je pense que ça se dit : _propagační kampaň_ mais attendez la confirmation des natifs 


Thomas


----------



## kelt

Hey,

excuse my reply in English... I don't speak French.

_Propagační kampaň_ works well, or you might choose _prodejní akce_. 
The first being rather longer and the latter sounds more like a single event.
Both of them would work fine I think.


----------



## werrr

Nico88 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment dit-on "campagne commerciale" en tchèque?
> 
> Merci!!!!


En tchèque on dit “obchodní kampaň/akce”. Pas étonnamment, “propagační kampaň/akce” désigne “campagne de propagation”, “prodejní kampaň/akce” désigne “campagne de vente”.

Kelt a raison, “kampaň” est une grande campagne, qui consiste de quelques “akce” individuelles.


----------

